

The Downfall of Imperative Programming (2012) - spooneybarger
https://www.fpcomplete.com/business/blog/the-downfall-of-imperative-programming/

======
bonemachine
_There are no data races in purely functional languages because they don’t
have mutable variables._

Or pesky things like I/O. Or efficient data structures.

------
mpweiher
...is vastly exaggerated. The performance overhead of FP languages currently
typically vastly exceeds the available parallelism in general purpose
hardware, and for special purpose hardware alternative languages are
available.

------
mboufford
a process algebra supporting compositionality, interleaving, and non-
determinisim like Hoare's CSP handles the sort of proof required to ensure
your concurrency model (if not your actual code) is correct. Oxford University
(under Bill Roscoe) has produced tools like FDR2 (FDR3 coming out shortly)
which provide tooling to help coders verify their concurrency models via
trace/failures refinements.

